# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  هل يجوز الاحتفال بعيد الأم

## عهد السلام

هل يجوز الاحتفال بعيد الأم

إختلف السادة العلماء المعاصرون من كونه عيداً، لأنه ليس عيداً، فعندنا فى الإسلام عيدان إثنان: عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى، أما بعد ذلك نسميه يوماً ـ يعنى: يوم الأم، أو يوم كذا، أو يوم كذا، لكن لنا عيدان الذي شرعهما لنا الله ـ والأعياد لابد وأن يشرِّعها الله عزَّ وجلَّ. النبى صلى الله عليه وسلَّم عندما هاجر إلى المدينة وجد لأهلها عيدين، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلَّم: (قد أبدلكم الله بهما يومان: عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى)[1]. فماذا نسميه بعد ذلك؟ يوم الأم، أو يوم الأسرة - وهذا ما وصلوا إليه فى نهاية الأمر وأسموه بيوم الأسرة

إختلف السادة العلماء المعاصرون فى الإحتفاء بهذا اليوم بالكيفية العصرية التى نحن فيها، لأن المسلم الحق ينبغى أن يحتفى بأبويه مدى الحياة - وليس يوماً فقط فى السنة - ولكن مدى الحياة، فمثلاً: هل آتى لأمى بهدية فى هذا اليوم؟ إذا كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لى: (أنت ومالك لأبيك)[2]. فالمفروض أن أُلبِّى طلباتهما طوال عمرى مادام هذا فى استطاعتى، ومادام ما تطلبه أمى أمرٌ فيه خيرٌ أو فيه معروف، ولا تطلب مني شيئاً يشق علىَّ أو شيئاً يغضب الله عزَّ وجلَّ.

فالشيخ جاد الحق رحمة الله عليه شيخ الأزهر الأسبق - ونحسبه من الأئمة الورعين - رأى أن الإحتفال بهذا اليوم لا يجوز، وذكر الأسباب، وما الأسباب؟
قال: إن الذى ليس له أمٌّ نُصيبه بالحزن والغم فى هذا اليوم، وخاصة بالنسبة للصغار فى المدارس - ففي المدارس كل واحد يأتي بهدية لأمه – وهو ليس له أم فيشعر بالغُبن. وثانياً: قال إن هذا الأمر يُوجد تفرقة، فواحد يستطيع أن يأتي لأمه بهدية حسِّية، وجائز واحد هى تعيش معه ويقوم بجميع مصالحها فلم يشترِ لها هدية مادام يقوم بمصالحها كلها، والذى يأتي من الإسكندرية أو من القاهرة حتى يأتيها بهدية في هذا اليوم، وهو الذي هنا وهو الذي هناك، فالأغلى عندها هو من يأتيها بالهدية، أما من يقيم معها فتقول لا يفعل لى شيئاً، مع أنه هو الذي يقوم بمصالحها!!، فالذى أوجد هذه التفرقة هذا الوضع الذى عملناه.

وأيده عليه فى هذا الرأى الشيخ الشعراوى رحمة الله عليه فقال: أن عيد الأم يكون طوال العام، وليس يوماً بعينه فقط فى السنة، أو لحظة فى السنة، ولكن طوال السنة كل يوم فى الصباح أسلِّم عليها وأقبِّل يديها، وكذلك والدى - وأساله ما يحتاجه وما طلباته وأسارع فى تلبيتها.

ودار الإفتاء - لتلاشى هذه الأمور العصرية، ولجمع الشمل، وتجنباً للخلافات والتى زادت عن الحد - فالمفتى السابق الشيخ على جمعة والمفتى الحالى ودار الإفتاء قالوا: إنه لا مانع من الإحتفال، لأنه لا يوجد مانع شرعى. ولكن المشكلة فى الكيفية، فيريدون الكيفية التى لا تكسِر القلوب، والتى لا تؤدى إلى تفرقة بين النفوس، والتى تجعل الناس كلَّهم راضين مرضيين.

وأنا أرى أن خير هدية يقدمها الإبن لأمه أو لأبيه التى وصفها لنا الله: (وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا) (24الإسراء). يخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة، يعنى: الإبن - ولو كان حتى رئيس جمهورية - عندما يذهب لأمه يعيش معها كالطفل الصغير الذى كان عنده خمس سنوات، ولا يرى نفسه كبيراً، ولا يفرض عليها رأيه، ولا يرفع عليها صوته، لا ... بين يدى الأم والأب يرجع لهذا الأمر.

يريد أن يطلب منهما شيئاً فيكون بالأدب واللطف، فمثلا يقول: من فضلك، أو بعد إذنك، ويكون الكلام بصوتٍ خافت. إياك ثم إياك أن ترفع صوتك على أمك أو أبيك، ولا يكون ذلك فى حضور أحد وخاصة إذا كان الواحد متزوجاً، وإياك أن تجرح مشاعرها أمام الزوجة لأن ذلك إساءة بالغة لا تنساها، فإياك أن تجرح مشاعرها، والكلام كله معهما يكون كما قال الله: (وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلا كَرِيمًا) (23الإسراء). وعليكم أن تفهموها!!!، أن الكلام اللطيف اللين الودود الذى فيه حبٌّ، وفيه ألفة، وفيه مودة، هذه هي أفضل هدية تحتاجها الأم من الإنسان - وكذلك الأب.

بعد ذلك إذا شعرت بالحاجة إلى أى أمر فأكون رهن إشارتها، أو شعرت بأنها تحتاج إلى أى أمر وتشتكى منه فى جسدها، فعلى الفور عليَّ أن آخذها للطبيب دون أن تطلب ذلك. قد ترفض وتقول لى: أنا بحالة طيبة، فأقول لها: أبداً، لابد من الذهاب للطبيب فوراً، لأنها ربما لا تريد أن تكلفنى شيئاً، ولا أسكت على هذا الأمر، فإذا فعلت هذا ستفرح أم لا؟ ستفرح بكل تأكيد، وأنا أريد أن أسعدها. إذا شعرتُ أنها تحتاج لأى أمر لأخواتى وهذا الأمر سيرضيها، أفعله على الفور. فأمشى لما فيه رضاها، وهذه يا إخوانى هى الهدية التى أمرنا بها الله.

طبعاً المجتمع عندنا حالياً عمل أشياء فيها الصحيح وفيها غير الصحيح، أنه لابد من هدية حسِّية - تجارية - فى هذا اليوم، وعملوها بحيث أن بعض الأمهات أصبحت تطالب بها، وهل يصِّح أن يطلب إنسان هدية ويحددها؟!!، فهى هدية وأنا الذي أختارها لك، إلا إذا خيرتها وأقول لها: ما الذي تريدين أن آتيك به؟، لكن إذا لم يكن عندى سعة فمن أين آتيها بها؟ فأنت ستقدرى هذه المواقف.

وبعض الشباب لا يجدون سعة للزواج فحملنا عليهم هذا الأمر، ويوم الأم يقولون له: ماذا تشترى لحماتك؟ ويقولون للعروسة: ماذا تشترى لحماتك؟ وهل هذا من الإسلام؟!!!، فهم مساكين يحتاجون لمن يساعدهم!!، ولِمَ نضعُهم فى هذا الأمر؟.

السادة المدرسات وخاصة فى المدارس الخاصة يقولون للأولاد: ماذا تهدون للمدرِّسة؟، وتقول المدرسة: أنا أريد أن تكون الهدية ذهباً فقط ولا تأتونى بشئٍ آخر - وهذه حقيقة تحدث الآن!! وكل واحدة فى مدرسة خاصة تأخذ سيارة نصف نقل فى يوم الأم لتحمل فيها الهدايا، أوليس يكفى ما ينفقه أولياؤهم طوال السنة من مصاريف؟!! ولماذا هذه الهدايا؟ فأنت تؤدين واجبك فقط، فما يأتونك به لا يأتون به للأم الحقيقية، مثل هذه الأشياء تُلغى من المجتمع.

أنا معى إمكانيات فآتى بهدية لأمى فى أى وقت، ولكن ما تحتاجه فقط، ولكننا أصبحنا الآن نجد أمهات عندها دولاب ملأته بقطع القماش جاءتها فى عيد الأم، ولا تلبسها ولا تعطيها لأحدٍ يلبسها، فما الحاجة لها إذن؟!!، وعندها دولاب الفضية كما هو - وهى من التقاليد التى عندنا الآن - تضع فيه مقتنيات فضية ولا أحد يستعملها أو يقربها، ويظل هكذا حتى تُصبح جدَّة، والمعرض كما هو، وبعد ذلك هذه تأتيها بطاقم شربات!!، وهذه بطاقم قهوة!!، وماذا تفعل بكل ذلك؟!! وهذا أمرٌ ما أنزل الله به من سلطان.

ولكن ماذا آتيها به؟، آتيها بما تحتاجه، فمثلاً سيدة كبيرة فى السن وتحتاج إلى عجلة تمشى عليها آتيها بها، أو نائمة وتحتاج إلى مرتبة طبية حتى لا تصاب بقرحة الفراش فأشتريها لها، فأشترى الشي الذى تحتاجه، ولكن ما نفعله الآن هل سيوافق عليه شرع الله؟، لا، ولكن للأسف النساء يجب أن يفهمن هذه القضية، فمن يُعطي المرأة ما تُريد ترضى عنه، ومن لم يعطها ما تريد تقيم عليه الدنيا ولا تقعدها، وكذلك زوجة إبنها التى تشترى لها هدية تكون هي المحبوبة لها، وزوجة إبنها التى لا تعطيها شيئاً تقول: أنها لا تحبها.

هذا الكلام يحتاج المجتمع إلى فهمه، لأنه ليس هكذا أو بهكذا يكون البر بالأم أو العطف على الوالدين، فنحن نحتاج إلى كل هذه المعانى لنمشى على المنهج القويم الذى وضعه لنا الله عزَّ وجلَّ، والنبى الرؤف الرحيم صلى الله عليه وسلَّم.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلَّم

[1] روى أبو داود عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: {قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما فقال: ما هذان اليومان؟ قالوا: كنا نلعب فيهما في الجاهلية، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما خيراً منهما؛ يوم الأضحى ويوم الفطر)}.
[2] روى ابن ماجة عن جابر رضي الله عنه: {أن رجلاً قال: يا رسول الله، إن لي مالاً وولداً، وإن أبي يريد أن يجتاح مالي، فقال: (أنت ومالك لأبيك)}. ولفظ أحمد وأبي داود عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده: {أن أعرابيا أتى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إن أبي يريد أن يجتاح مالي، فقال : (أنت ومالك لوالدك، إن أطيب ما أكلتم من كسبكم، وإنّ أولادكم من كسبكم فكلوه هنيئاً)}


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

